# Quel Console



## Nidhal (2 Mars 2005)

Je me demande quelle console ou ordi utilise les utilisateur de mac et quel sont leur jeux prefere


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Xbox
Nba live 2005


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2005)

Game boy advance et Advance War 2


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

PS2 et Gran Turismo 3/4prologue


----------



## BooBoo (2 Mars 2005)

XBox. Systeme tres stable (un comble pour microsoft)
Je n'ai pas encore beaucoup de jeux, mais Halo 2 et Project Gotham Racing sont excellents


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

je ne joue pas mais on a toutes les consoles.........

je prefere la game cube (pour le designer)
et mario dans toutes les sauces (pour la vision et le son )


----------



## krystof (2 Mars 2005)

Télécran


----------



## Romu. (2 Mars 2005)

les mots fléchés de barbarella


----------



## Freelancer (2 Mars 2005)

un petit vtech avec l'integrale de winnie l'ourson. les jeux d'eveil en general. j'aurai preféré l'integrale de pavel novotny, mais ça existe pas sur vtech


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

X Box qui prend la poussière

Eh oui, flooder ou jouer, il faut choisir

 :style:       :style:


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

megadrive avec aladin


----------



## mercutio (2 Mars 2005)

Gamecube (pour son prix et ses jeux)

Tales of symphonia, resident evil 1 (refait sauce 128 bits) et bientôt resident evil 4 et zelda !!...sans oublier soul calibur 2...

je jouerais bien sur mon ibook mais il y a rien qui tourne correctement !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Télécran



Là, à mon avis, t'aurais du mettre une photo, sinon y en à plein (trop jeunes) qui vont pas comprendre


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2005)

Chat perché


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

Gamecube... tiens je vais la ressortir en attendant mon mac mini :rateau:


----------



## hogs (2 Mars 2005)

Ma console préféreée est ... mon palm T3  

Mais celà n'empêche pas d'avoir une PS2 et la game boy advance SP (très belle réussite).
La nouvelle PSP est très prometteuse, à voir si les commerces de la régions accrocherons afin que les jeux soient facilement disponibles.


----------



## krystof (2 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, à mon avis, t'aurais du mettre une photo, sinon y en à plein (trop jeunes) qui vont pas comprendre


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2005)

On se console comme on peut et on joue à la main chaude


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



Ah, tiens, ceux que j'avais eu (étant enfant), ils étaient rouges avec des boutons noirs, à l'époque, on avait pas le choix de la couleur !


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...à l'époque, on avait pas le choix de la couleur !




Ni dans la date


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ni dans la date



et surtout pas le mois d'Août...


----------



## Nidhal (2 Mars 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> XBox. Systeme tres stable (un comble pour microsoft)
> Je n'ai pas encore beaucoup de jeux, mais Halo 2 et Project Gotham Racing sont excellents



Tien moi aussi c mes 2 jeux prefere j adore y jouer en live c trop bien.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



Tu veux nous faire croire que t'arrives à faire un Fragonard sur ton Telecran© !!??      






[mode nostalgie on] Pong !!! les heures qu'on a passé devant ce truc...    :rateau: 
[mode nostalgie off]


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

mais enfin roberto tu es stone?? tu nages la brasse dans les plantes vertes ??


----------



## Balooners (2 Mars 2005)

Alors :

Xbox :


PES 4   
Halo 2   
Burnout 3   
Fable 
 CameCube :


MarioKart :love:   
MarioParty


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> mais enfin roberto tu es stone?? tu nages la brasse dans les plantes vertes ??




Si quelqu&#8217;un peut m&#8217;expliquer cete contribution :rateau: merci d&#8217;avance


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

non désolé c'est sorti de mon esprit comme ca


----------



## elektroseb (2 Mars 2005)

Xbox et les jeux FPS, mais depuis que j'ai un G5, je ne joue que sur le Mac... rien ne vaut clavier et souris pour les FPS


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> non désolé c'est sorti de mon esprit comme ca



Nephou ne sait pas encore que ta tête est pleine de grands courants d'air...    :rateau:


----------



## Nidhal (2 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Xbox et les jeux FPS, mais depuis que j'ai un G5, je ne joue que sur le Mac... rien ne vaut clavier et souris pour les FPS



Moi sur mon iBook je peu pa trop mais j aimerai bien y jouer sur mon mac meme si ya pas beaucoup de jeux.


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mars 2005)

Toujours eu un faible pour les machines Nintendo, j'ai une game Cube mais mes jeux cultes sont pour la plupart sur N64 ( que j'ai commme un con revendue !  ) 
The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time
Super Mario 64
Goldeneye
Conker's Bad Fur Day 
et sur game cube : 
Rogue Leader


----------



## goonie (2 Mars 2005)

X-box pour Colin Mc Rae, Top spin, Halo et Moto GP2.   
GB Advance pour Advance war 1 & 2


----------



## Cécé (2 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Toujours eu un faible pour les machines Nintendo, j'ai une game Cube mais mes jeux cultes sont pour la plupart sur N64 ( que j'ai commme un con revendue !  )
> The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time
> Super Mario 64
> Goldeneye
> ...


 
moi j'ai la N64 et j'adore jouer a ''The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time'' (meme si je ne suis pas encore au bout!  je suis nule)
et je vais bientot avoir une gamecube. donc d'apres vos cconseil,on verra se que j'acheterai comme jeu...


----------



## Nidhal (2 Mars 2005)

Pour ce qui on xbox live qu en pense vous et laisse vos pseudo xbox .


----------



## Flexo (2 Mars 2005)

XBOX :

- Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
- Chronicles of Riddick : escape From Butcher Bay (Magnifique !)
- Et aussi Spiderman 2 the movie (je sais.. j'ai honte mais quand on est fan... on est fou!)


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Flexo a dit:
			
		

> XBOX :
> 
> - Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
> - Chronicles of Riddick : escape From Butcher Bay (Magnifique !)
> - Et aussi Spiderman 2 the movie (je sais.. j'ai honte mais quand on est fan... on est fou!)




Mince, Flexo...je t'ai encore pris pour blender....penible cette barbichette....

bon,

GameCube:

-Zelda the wind waker
-Viewtiful Joe
-et bien sur le top du top du top du top:   Soulcalibur

ps: je vous defie tous avec Misurugi ou Astaroth.....


----------



## airbusA380 (2 Mars 2005)

Salut!

Neo Geo et toute la serie des Metal Slug


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Playsation 2, mais en ce moment j'y joue plus trop ...   Mais le nouveau Metal gear et GT4 arrivent 

Game cube qui accapare mon temps avec tales of symphonia, paper mario et metroid prime echoes et mention spécial pour donkey konga et mario kart (le plus grand tueur d'amitié  ) quand on y joue dans une soirée à plusieurs.   

PS : stook fais gaffe je suis sûr que ma petite Talim ne ferait qu'une bouchée de ton lourdeau d'Astaroth !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> PS : stook fais gaffe je suis sûr que ma petite Talim ne ferait qu'une bouchée de ton lourdeau d'Astaroth !



humhum.....il serait heureux qu'une AES commune regle le probleme....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Oui il serait ....


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

Une AES pour jouer aux consoles ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Une AES pour jouer aux consoles ??



Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit......
seulement, admettons, que lors d'une AES a laquelle nous nous rendrions tous les deux, il y ai un GC avec soulcalibur,et bien j'aimerai bien en profiter 26sc (temps estimé pour detruire Thalim avec Astaroth....)
Ceci n'etant qu'une paranthese de 26sc à l'AES.....
et resolvant son dilemne....


----------



## quetzalk (3 Mars 2005)

ma console préférée : 
- powermac G5 bi 1,8 ATI 9, ATI 128 Mo

mes jeux préférés : 
- word
- iMovie
- graphic converter
- xplane
- civ III

j'ai aussi dans un carton à la cave un Game & Watch avec un singe qui lance des noix de coco qu'il faut rattraper avec un petit bateau, mais c'est pas sûr qu'il marche encore...
   

_comment ça je suis hors-sujet ? hors-sujet moi ? allons..._   :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Moi je joue à mini-minouter sous Firefox 


_ Non mais merde c'est pas la MGZ ici  
_


----------



## Nidhal (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je joue à mini-minouter sous Firefox



Mini-minouter c quoi sa


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Moi j'fous prends à Tony Hawk quand  vous voulez les aminches !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _ Non mais merde c'est pas la MGZ ici
> _



Vu !  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Mini-minouter c quoi sa



c'est ça


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit......
> seulement, admettons, que lors d'une AES a laquelle nous nous rendrions tous les deux, il y ai un GC avec soulcalibur,et bien j'aimerai bien en profiter 26sc (temps estimé pour detruire Thalim avec Astaroth....)
> Ceci n'etant qu'une paranthese de 26sc à l'AES.....
> et resolvant son dilemne....



C'est beau de réver ...    Mais je pense pas que tu tiendras 26 secondes !

(Vous sentez pas la testostérone montez là ?)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau de réver ...    Mais je pense pas que tu tiendras 26 secondes !
> 
> (Vous sentez pas la testostérone montez là ?)



attention, tu floodes et tu fais ça bien.......Peuchere......


----------



## pixelemon (3 Mars 2005)

une cube de nintendo. des vrais jeux.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

Le flood est un jeu aussi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

J'ai fait mes classes au près des plus grands !


----------



## madlen (3 Mars 2005)

1er=PS2  / 2eme=G5 (dommage y manque de bon jeux sur mac... snif, ça va venire :rateau: ...ça fait 15 ans que je me le dis... mais bon c'est un outil de travail...)     :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait mes classes au près des plus grands !



j'espere que tu controles Thalim aussi bien que ce que tu floodes....


----------



## madlen (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que tu controles Thalim aussi bien que ce que tu floodes....



Ah bin dis, tu n'as pas trainer depuis tes 1200


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Je contrôle Talim bien mieux encore ...    

Et arrête de lui mettre un(e) "H" c'est pas Astaroth !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je contrôle Talim bien mieux encore ...
> 
> Et arrête de lui mettre un(e) "H" c'est pas Astaroth !



alors là, t'as aucune chance, si ta Talim a fumé son H.....    


attention, ce soir je pete la forme....


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

moi j'vais me péter un neurone :/


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Et moi je pète tout court ....   :rose:   :rose:


Non ne me dites rien je sais par où est la sortie ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2005)

flood ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je pète tout court ....   :rose:   :rose:
> 
> 
> Non ne me dites rien je sais par où est la sortie ...




non non non, apres une replique comme celle là, tu merites d'acceder au Pantheon....
meme si celle de Global etait pas mal.....
c'est un concours de flood que vous avez lancé là.....je demande parce que je joue pas mal a ce jeu aussi......


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

vous savezcomment réparer une PS2 qui lit 1 jeu sur 3??


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

stook t as ecrit 342 messages aujourd'hui, c'est bien


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> vous savezcomment réparer une PS2 qui lit 1 jeu sur 3??


Acheter deux autres PS2...


_Et peut être nettoyer la lentille avec un kit à nettoyer les lentilles _


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Ca sent le problème de lentille ... et ceci n'a rien à voir avec mon post précédent !


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Acheter deux autres PS2...
> 
> 
> _ _


je rigolerais bien mais j'ai peur de faire tomber mon dentier


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

ce coup ci, ça y est, la flood connection raplique.....    
bon, je repondrai avec une ps1 qui lit 2 jeu sur 3 ou.....
une ps3 qui lit 2 jeu sur 1....non, ça, ça ne marche pas......    


ok  cette fois, je sors pour de bon..... :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le problème de lentille ... et ceci n'a rien à voir avec mon post précédent !


 Un bon shampooing devrait faire l'affaire

Parce que tu le vaux bien


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je rigolerais bien mais j'ai peur de faire tomber mon dentier


 Pas frapper Bassou


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un bon shampooing devrait faire l'affaire
> 
> Parce que tu le vaux bien



houlala......tu fais super fort là....ca va etre dur de te surpasser.....    

@je hais les ordi, juste une 100aine en fait, mais je prends de l'avance pour demain.....je serai absent toute le journee.... :sick:


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

vous croyez que j'ai vexé spyro??

Sinon j'aime bien la remarque constructive de globalcut sur le shampoing


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> vous croyez que j'ai vexé spyro??



quelques fois, il est un peu susceptible...c'est peut etre parce qu'il pete le feu......



(ok, c'etait une blague tout pourri....mais, j'ai pas trouve mieux...je passe la main...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelques fois, il est un peu susceptible...c'est peut etre parce qu'il pete le feu......



nan: ce sont les lentilles...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> vous croyez que j'ai vexé spyro??
> 
> Sinon j'aime bien la remarque constructive de globalcut sur le shampoing


 Y'en a qui fayottent pour un coud'boule


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui fayottent pour un coud'boule




mouais.....ben, c'est pas moi qui vais l'aider, je suis punis j'en ai trop donné dans les 24heures........

@Lemmy, meme les venerables sages s'y mettent.....ça promet....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Ah non on va pas rajouter des fayots au lentilles ... On va plus pouvoir respirer ici !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non on va pas rajouter des fayots au lentilles ... On va plus pouvoir respirer ici !



NON....comment je l'ai loupé celle là....c'etait un cadeau....


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non on va pas rajouter des fayots au lentilles ... On va plus pouvoir respirer ici !


 Ca gaz ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> NON....comment je l'ai loupé celle là....c'etait un cadeau....



héhéhé T'es trop lent ... Tout comme Astaroth (et hop on recentre)   




			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca gaz ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé T'es trop lent ... Tout comme Astaroth (et hop on recentre)




ok,ok, l'air de rien, j'enregistre...oui,oui, j'enregistre.....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok,ok, l'air de rien, j'enregistre...oui,oui, j'enregistre.....



Mais j'en attends pas moins de ta part !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

Bientot 3000 Stargazer


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2005)

Félicitations pour tes 3000


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

C'est déjà fait !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Merci !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

3000....bravo....
mais attention, ça va couper....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Je suis derrière là


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

ffiiiuuuuu....désolé les gars j'ai arreté de floodé joyeusement avec vous mais je viens de faire l'allergie du siecle !!! J ai la peau pleine de boutons rouges qui brulent !!! c'est vaiment pas cool et en plus je sais pas d'ou ca vient

peut ête une réaction à une blague pas marante


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis derrière là




Holala......Holala.......mais j'aurais tout entendu ce soir......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ffiiiuuuuu....désolé les gars j'ai arreté de floodé joyeusement avec vous mais je viens de faire l'allergie du siecle !!! J ai la peau pleine de boutons rouges qui brulent !!! c'est vaiment pas cool et en plus je sais pas d'ou ca vient
> 
> peut ête une réaction à une blague pas marante



nan: ça doit provenir d'un ordi...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Holala......Holala.......mais j'aurais tout entendu ce soir......



Non pas tout !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

je vais devoir te laisser rever encore un peu.......
salut, @+


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> vous savezcomment réparer une PS2 qui lit 1 jeu sur 3??



Fastoche, tu me files les deux jeux sur trois qu'elle lit pas, après, elle lira tout (ce qui te reste)


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

dis donc t as grandi avec spyro toi non??


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vais devoir te laisser rever encore un peu.......
> salut, @+



On verra ...  Ciao


----------



## Nidhal (4 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> vous savezcomment réparer une PS2 qui lit 1 jeu sur 3??



Achette une Xbox t aura + de probleme


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Ou mets y un bon coup de saton à c'te salope ! ou euh, va dans un magazin pour ça


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

tain ... mais on s'en cague* de ces bidules à la con juste bons à faire des générations d'abrutis parkinsoniens aux yeux rougis pignoleurs de gamepads et autres baton de joie... allez zou, tout le monde tombe le futal ici.... et tout de suite...    :mouais:  :rateau:   

* je dirais même qu' _on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler_&#8482; (Hélène    )


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tain ... mais on s'en cague* de ces bidules à la con juste bons à faire des générations d'abrutis parkinsoniens aux yeux rougis pignoleurs de gamepads et autres baton de joie... allez zou, tout le monde tombe le futal ici.... et tout de suite...    :mouais:  :rateau:
> 
> * je dirais même qu' _on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler_? (Hélène    )


C'est vrai ça je largue ma copine !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai pas de console de jeux.

Et je défèque allègrement sur les hordes de sous produits décérébrés qui en possèdent une.

Quand je serai au pouvoir (rigolez pas, y a e u pire que moi...) je te foutrai tout ça dans des foyers educatifs fermés.

Donc ta question di mierda tu te la fous au derche.

Voilà.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas de console de jeux.
> 
> Et je défèque allègrement sur les hordes de sous produits décérébrés qui en possèdent une.
> 
> ...




haaaaa! ben dis donc, tu nous a manqué.....
il marche cet imac finalement....on s'inquietait.....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

Oui il marche bien, j'abrase bien mieux avec ce clavier...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas de console de jeux.
> 
> Et je défèque allègrement sur les hordes de sous produits décérébrés qui en possèdent une.
> 
> ...



J'aima ta subtilité et ta poésie Sonny !     
Dis tu nous mettras pas avec des PCistes dans les centres fermés, hein ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>




hooo 

voila, fiston serait tres content d'en avoir une qui marche
impossible a trouver et la notre est ko

c'est sa console preferé parmis la ps2 xbox gc ou dream


comme quoi, c'est pas le "dernier cris" qui rend heureux les enfants !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

Au fait, c'est quoi cette faute toute pourrie dans le titre du sujet ???

Hein ?

C'est quoi cette faute ???

Une faute de frappe peut être ?

Bon, assez plaisanté, qu'on m'amène le goudron et les plumes, et pas trop chaud le goudron cette fois,la dernière fois je me suis brulé le prépuce...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Moi je l'ai ressorti, elle marche encore bien 
J'ai bien fait de garder mes Mario, Zelda, DrMario... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Quel sujet ?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai ressorti, elle marche encore bien
> J'ai bien fait de garder mes Mario, Zelda, DrMario... :love:


La mienne aussi est morte, j'ai encore tous mes jeux cultes dessus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Arghhhh ça doit bien encore ce trouver une NES, et à pas cher... ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La mienne aussi est morte, j'ai encore tous mes jeux cultes dessus



Des jeux de culte...

Mario aux vepres...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'ai ressorti, elle marche encore bien
> J'ai bien fait de garder mes Mario, Zelda, DrMario... :love:




garde la precieusement !!!!

nous on en a recuperé 2 mais impossible a en faire 1 qui marche 
toujurs le meme defaut : le jeux sautent et puis plus d'image


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> garde la precieusement !!!!
> 
> nous on en a recuperé 2 mais impossible a en faire 1 qui marche
> toujurs le meme defaut : le jeux sautent et puis plus d'image


 T'as essayé de leur donner un p'tit coup ? 
Un coud'boule  ?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

BLague à part vous savez à combien est Zelda sur Nes en occaze, 55 euros à Nantes ! 
content de l'avoir gardé


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Une petite douceur :




Yen a plein sur ce site : 
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~derekyu/pr0n/gallery.html  
Enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé de leur donner un p'tit coup ?
> Un coud'boule  ?




je peux pas t'en donner machine veut pas et la nes non plus !!!!!

pour le jeu nes zelda , celui la aussi il marchait plus
question de puce ou je sais plus mais l'homme a reussi a le faire revivre 


la nes je l'ai effectivement retrouvé sur le net mais bon
le mec il voulait 200 euros avec 5 jeux


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Oh :love: Yoshi :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Toujours su que c'était une salope, avec son air de pas y toucher là :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la nes je l'ai effectivement retrouvé sur le net mais bon
> le mec il voulait 200 euros avec 5 jeux




Voleur


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Toujours su que c'était une salope, avec son air de pas y toucher là :rateau:


 Yoshi c'est le dragon... son surnom : Yoshi vielle tapette 
La salope c'est la princesse


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Yoshi c'est le dragon... son surnom : Yoshi vielle tapette
> La salope c'est la princesse


je te le fais pas dire


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Bah voilà, c'est malin, maintenant je vais avoir envie de m'acheter la dernière Nintendo :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La salope c'est la princesse




oufffffff !!!! 
sauvé par un poils .....ou plutot par une E 

 je suis princess et pas princesse


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Comme quoi ça tien à peu de chose


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooo
> 
> voila, fiston serait tres content d'en avoir une qui marche
> impossible a trouver et la notre est ko
> ...




hep! j'en ai une de NES et au derniere nouvelle (l'anne derniere en mai) elle marche...
si je la retrouve (nombreux demenagement) et qu'elle tourne toujours, je te tiens au courant...
j'ai rachete tous les jeux de la nes sur GBAsp...donc.....
enfin, je me met a sa recherche.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep! j'en ai une de NES..
> .....je me met a sa recherche.....





merci


----------



## Nico64 (5 Mars 2005)

:rateau:
Moi aussi en revoyant ces images de NES je suis nostalgique (Peut être que ma mère a garder la mienne il faudrait que je lui demande?). J'ai  quasiment eu toute les Nintendo depuis la Nes, (Gameboy, Super nintendo, Nintendo64 très tres bien celles la avec Zelda : le 3 et le 4 sont mes preferes). Il ya 1 an je me suis acheté la Xbox pour 1 jeux Project Gotham racing 2 et là j'ai pas été déçu, moi qui a toujours bavé devant Grantourismo. Ah oui vous avez ici présent le dieu vivant de Mariokart64  (en toute modestie bien sur) je suis prêt à relever n'importe quel défi ou challange concernant ce jeu. C'est ce qui a failli me faire acheter la game cube, pour Mario kart derniere version, mais de la à acheter une console pour un seul jeu,:mouais: , sur Xbox il n'yavait pas que pgr2 qui m'interraissais, halo DOA3 :mouais:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Mars 2005)

Finalement entre 10 messages de flood ça parle bien de consoles


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Finalement entre 10 messages de flood ça parle bien de consoles



C'est un peu la "consolation des affligeants", si j'ose dire...


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

Ben justement, à propos de consoles...  

Sont pas dans la mouize chez Sony.   

------------

Sony a été condamné en appel à cesser la vente de ses consoles de jeux PlayStation et PlayStation 2 ainsi que 47 jeux afférents aux Etats-Unis. Le groupe japonais doit aussi verser 90 millions de dollars à une petite société américaine du nom d?Immersion.

Sony Computer Entertainment (SCE), la filiale jeux de Sony, a indiqué lundi son intention de contester cette décision. L?appel étant suspensif, SCE continuera à vendre les PlayStation en question.

Immersion, spécialisé dans les technologies de toucher numérique, accuse Sony d?avoir violé une de ses inventions brevetées qui fait qu?une console de jeux vibre en synchronisation avec les jeux. Les 90 millions de dollars accordés par la cour représentent plus de trois fois son chiffre d?affaires annuel.

La décision de deuxième instance confirme le jugement rendu l?an dernier par un jury de Californie et augmente le montant des dommages, initialement fixé à 82 millions de dollars (98 millions de francs), en raison des intérêts.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Mars 2005)

Bah ça va faire comme d'habitude ... soit ils arrivent a faire en sorte qu'Immersion soit débouté, soit ils vont payer rapidos pour que tout soit oublié le plus vite possible.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Immersion, spécialisé dans les technologies de toucher numérique, accuse Sony d'avoir violé une de ses inventions brevetées qui fait qu'une console de jeux vibre en synchronisation avec les jeux...



non rien finalement...  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> non rien finalement...  :rateau:    :love:



J'allais le dire ... Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche ! :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> non rien finalement...  :rateau:    :love:



Ouais ben, c'est pas supermoquette qui aurait laissé passer ça !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben, c'est pas supermoquette qui aurait laissé passer ça !  :love:


Ben je pouvais pas poster je vibrais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben, c'est pas supermoquette qui aurait laissé passer ça !  :love:



il ne veut pas me dire comment on désactive l'automodération...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

ha!!! y manque encore 4 messages de flood si j'ai bien compris....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha!!! y manque encore 4 messages de flood si j'ai bien compris....



Tss tss, avec le tien et la mien, il n'en manque plus que deux


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2005)

Perso c'est TOUJOURS nintendo et mon jeu préféré est Zelda 3


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tss tss, avec le tien et la mien, il n'en manque plus que deux



ben oui, forcement.....


----------



## Nexka (29 Mars 2005)

J'ai une Game Cube, et mon jeu préféré c'est "Résident Evil"  :love:  :love:  :love:  Et "Spyro" aussi   
J'ai acheté le  dernier (Resident Evil, pas Spyro  :mouais: ) Et je l'adore!!! (Spyro aussi remarque   ) 
Bon donc voila je me lobotomise devant RE    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

Il fait toujours aussi peur ?


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2005)

C'est devenu un univers complètement différent (t'as plus de zombies par exemple) ... Mais il est vraiment excellent ! Je passe mon temps dessus !  
Pour ce qui est de la peur, oui il fait toujours peur, mais c'est pas du tout le même style de peur ... Y'a plus d'action et d'ennemis. C'est plus du tout le genre : il me reste que la moitié d'un chargeur, j'ai plus d'énergie et je sais pas si un hunter va débarquer au prochain tournant. Quoique ... Disons qu'il est toujours aussi oppressant, mais différent.

Mais honnêtement je te le conseille, il est absolument génial !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Dommage j'ai pas de GC, en tout cas merci du conseil et de ta réponse.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2005)

De rien !


----------



## Nexka (30 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus du tout le genre : il me reste que la moitié d'un chargeur, j'ai plus d'énergie et je sais pas si un hunter va débarquer au prochain tournant.



Si si  Sur le deuxième cd c'est toujours ça!!! Ou alors ils sont vraiment bien caché les chargeurs....  PITIE!!!! DES MUNITIONS DE FUSIL A POMPE!!!! :affraid:


----------



## bebert (30 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai une NGC depuis sa sortie et mes jeux préférés sont Zelda et Metroïd.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Zelda le mythe, je ne compte pas les heures passées sur différents jeux.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si si  Sur le deuxième cd c'est toujours ça!!! Ou alors ils sont vraiment bien caché les chargeurs....  PITIE!!!! DES MUNITIONS DE FUSIL A POMPE!!!! :affraid:



Ah mais j'y suis pas encore ! En tout cas tant mieux  

Mais bon vu que jusque là j'économise les munitions à mort avec la technique : "une balle dans la jambe pour faire s'écrouler le villageois que je finis au couteau pendant qu'il est à terre" je pense que ça ira ... A noter que cette technique ne marche que quand y'a pas trop de monde. Sinon c'est shotgun time !


----------



## Hyppolite (14 Septembre 2005)

moi je prefere les styles de jeux comme half life 2, gta san andreas et pes


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Septembre 2005)

bon, je profite de la remonté de ce fil pour demander si quelqu'un a une date pour la sortie de Zelda.....?.......
bon, j'en ai plus entendu parler depuis qu'il est prevu pour septembre....sauf qu'on est en septembre....


----------



## bouilla (14 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je profite de la remonté de ce fil pour demander si quelqu'un a une date pour la sortie de Zelda.....?.......
> bon, j'en ai plus entendu parler depuis qu'il est prevu pour septembre....sauf qu'on est en septembre....



J'ai entendu dire quil etait repoussé et qu'il sortirait sur...revolution...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Septembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire quil etait repoussé et qu'il sortirait sur...revolution...




puisque c'est comme ça, je vais acheter une PSP........


----------



## kitetrip (14 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'hésite beaucoup pour l'achat d'une PS2 depuis que j'ai joué à Gran Turismo 4


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Septembre 2005)

J'ai une NGC et je me fend toujours autant la gueule sur MarioKart  même si je trouve la dernière version assez limitée par rapport aux précédentes.
Resident Evil 4 est énorme. Mais j'ai vraiment envie d'un bon jeu de moto comme MotoGP4 qui vient de sortir mais pas sur GC, pfff je vais devoir me trouver une ps2 d'occase !
(je lance un appel   )


----------



## bouilla (14 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est comme ça, je vais acheter une PSP........




C'est pas sûr non plus, certains parlent d'une version pour Gc "Twillight Princess" pour Avril 2006 et d'une autre pour 2007 sur Revo..en bref personne ne sait je crois :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Septembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sûr non plus, certains parlent d'une version pour Gc "Twillight Princess" pour Avril 2006 et d'une autre pour 2007 sur Revo..en bref personne ne sait je crois :hein:




bah, j'aurais toujours ma GC d'ici là....on verra bien....


----------



## Jec (14 Septembre 2005)

Moi je suis plutôt Xbox et grand fan de Burnout en live ... juste trop drôle et grisant. En plus , parler en même temps que jouer avec 7 autres débiles du monde entier, franchement c'est le pied !!   

Bientôt la sortie de Burnout Revenger !! Le 22 !! A ne pas manquer ...


----------



## Spyro (14 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je profite de la remonté de ce fil pour demander si quelqu'un a une date pour la sortie de Zelda.....?.......
> bon, j'en ai plus entendu parler depuis qu'il est prevu pour septembre....sauf qu'on est en septembre....


Les jeux Nintendo c'est comme le chat de schröndinger: tant qu'ils sont pas sortis de la boite, on sait pas dans quel état ils sont. Alors pas la peine d'essayer d'avoir des dates   


PS: Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme pubs sur IGN


----------

